
Man Reportedly Cured of HIV Following Stem Cell Transplants - jacquesm
http://news.avn.com/articles/Man-Reportedly-Cured-of-HIV-Following-Stem-Cell-Transplants-419363.html
======
jacquesm
the paper:

[http://bloodjournal.hematologylibrary.org/cgi/content/abstra...](http://bloodjournal.hematologylibrary.org/cgi/content/abstract/blood-2010-09-309591v1)

